# Battlefield 3 - Grafik &quot;zuckt&quot;



## Kohly (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wusste nicht wie ich das anders nennen sollte  Folgendes Problem: Battlefield 3 läuft bei mir auf 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen leider nicht optimal. Bei der Grafik ist, sowohl im Single- als auch im Multiplayer immer ein kurzes zucken zu bemerken. Zu vergleichen mit einem Lag. Das Bild bleibt für eine Millisekunde stehen, und geht dann weiter. Dieses fällt besonders beim strafen auf. Beide Rechner sind recht potent und auch lt. Fraps bleibt die Framerate konstant stabil. Vsync ist aktivert! Hier trotzdem mal die Eckdaten der Systeme:

PC 1: Core i7- 960 @ 3,85GHz, GeForce GTX580 Phantom, 6GB DDR 3 - 1600, Win7 HP 64bit und den 285.62 Treiber
PC 2: Core i7 - 2600 @ 3,4GHz, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 8GB DDR 3 - 1333, Win7 HP 64bit und den 285.62 Treiber

Ein Kumpel berichtet über die selben Probleme. Diese konnte ich noch nicht mit eigenen Augen bestätigen...

Hat jemand das selbe Problem und kann helfen? ^^ P.S. Alle anderen Spiele, seien es Rage, Crysis 2 und Co. laufen wie sie sollen. Flüssig und geschmeidig 

Gruss

Kohly


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Virenscanner oder so was vielleicht schuld? ist das auch im Singleplayer, oder nur Multiplayer? wie ist es OHNE vsync? Wie ist es mit bewusst niedrigeren Details?


----------



## Kohly (27. Oktober 2011)

Hi, habs eben mal gestestet....

Virenscanner brachte keinen Erfolg, sowohl Single- als auch Multiplayer, mit oder ohne VSync (dann habe ich Tearing und zucken  ), auch mit niedrigen Details :-/


----------



## Cupper (27. Oktober 2011)

Kohly sorry das ich so mal frage 
Ich hab auch eine GTX 560 ti  stürzt  das Spiel bei dir auch so offt ab? 
Ich hab  das Problem das mein Spiel immer abstürzt und jedes mal steht da das er mein Treiber neustarten musste weil ein problem auftrat. 
Achja und das dein Game stehen bleibt für ne Sek  ist das wen du eine Map gerade fertig geladen hast?


----------



## Kohly (27. Oktober 2011)

Also abgestürzt ist das Spiel bislang noch nicht.... Gott sei dank  

Auch die Einfrierer beim laden einer neuen Map kommen bei mir nicht vor.... Nur die zuckelnden Ruckler


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Oktober 2011)

Edit: Sorry, hatte die Angabe des Treibers überlesen.


----------



## Kohly (28. Oktober 2011)

Sooooo,

dann wollen wir den Thread doch mal mit einer Lösung abschliessen: BF3 kommt anscheinend mit dem sog. "Multi-Threading" nicht klar, welches sich im Bios, in meinem Falle Gigabyte, ohne Probleme abschalten lässt. Danach ist das "zucken" verschwunden; bei mir zumindest 

Jetzt eine andere Frage: Ist bei Euch Multi-Threading im Bios grundsätzlich aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

Kohly


----------



## RafaelloRM (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem habe´ich ebenfalls! FRAPS zeigt mir 60 FRAPS pro Sekunde und mehr und dennoch ruckelt die Grafik. Weiß auch nicht weiter


----------



## RafaelloRM (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja bei mir ist es an! werde gleich mal abschalten und dann versuchen. vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## Hawkins (30. Oktober 2011)

Kohly schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> 
> Jetzt eine andere Frage: Ist bei Euch Multi-Threading im Bios grundsätzlich aktiviert oder deaktiviert?
> 
> Kohly


 
Ich hab nen I7 930 und Multithreading grundsätzlich an da es bei Programmen(zB Videobearbeitung) und auch einigen Spielen(zb Anno 1404) Performancevorteile gibt. Bei BF3 hab ich diese Miniruckler damit allerdings nicht. Ich hab aber nur die Beta gespielt, mag sein das es in der Retail Version anders ist.


----------



## RafaelloRM (31. Oktober 2011)

Es hat geholfen, danke habe im BIOS die Funktion * HyperThreading* auf Disabled gesetzt und das Spiel läuft absolut flüssig


----------



## cooldine (31. Oktober 2011)

Blöde Frage, habe das gleiche Problem, aber anstatt Bios habe ich dieses lustige UEFI-Zeugs.
Wo kann ich da Hyperthreading abschalten?


----------



## Gerry (1. November 2011)

Problem und Lösung  (heute per Google gefunden) kann ich bestätigen.
Dachte schon, dass meine neue GK oder mein neuer TFT mangelhaft sind.

Schon unglaublich, was die Entwickler bei solch einem Projekt übersehen.


----------



## Rock-Paranoid (5. November 2011)

Kannst du mir bitte für nen dummen wie mich sagen wie du das gemacht hast!? hab auch ein Gigabyte MB., die Probleme mit dem lags habe ich aber erst seit ein paar Tagen, und egal welche Auflösung und Grafik Einstellung ich wähle es bleibt beim selben Problem!

Danke im voraus!

Noch ein paar infos:
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 Crossfire; Cpu :AMD Phenom2 X4 920; Grafikkarte : saphirre ATI Radeon HD 6870; 4 GB ddr2
Wie gesagt konnte bis vor ein paar Tagen Flüssig auf high 1650x1050  Spielen erst seit 2 Tagen habe ich diese lags!


----------



## ThornWithin (5. November 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Problem und Lösung  (heute per Google gefunden) kann ich bestätigen.
> Dachte schon, dass meine neue GK oder mein neuer TFT mangelhaft sind.
> 
> Schon unglaublich, was die Entwickler bei solch einem Projekt übersehen.


 
wäre schön wenn du die lösung posten könntest!


----------



## Rock-Paranoid (5. November 2011)

Schick mir mal bitte einen link mit der Problemlösung!!!


----------



## Rock-Paranoid (5. November 2011)

weiß zwar nicht was jetzt falsch war aber es geht wider 

 Task Manager > Prozesse > Bt3.exe > Rechtsklick > UAV Virtualisierung aktiviert > Priorität auf Hoch > Zugehörigkeit festlegen > erst alle Kerne ausgeschaltet > dann alle wider an und es läuft


----------



## Gerry (6. November 2011)

Sorry, ich war auf dem Holzweg. Dachte, dass es bei mir sicher auch an dem Hyper-Threading-Problem liegt. Habe aber zwischenzeitlich herausgefunden, dass mein Q9550 gar kein HT unterstützt.

Angeblich soll das Problem mit folgender Vorgehensweise behoben werden:

Konsole aktivieren im Spiel mit ^ und dann eingeben:
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1                         

Muss aber bei jedem Spielstart neu eingegeben werden.
Ich teste das mal...


----------

